# Nytro MegaRAID 8100-4i internal SSD in JBOD mode?



## pashap (Nov 21, 2015)

Hello everyone,
Is possible to use Nytro MegaRAID 8100-4i's internal SSD in JBOD mode (I want to see imbedded SSD in OS)? I googled but can't find answer 
I remember the Sun Flash Accelerator (aka LSI) and this works in JBOD mode.


----------



## Oko (Nov 21, 2015)

No. Check the RAID protection features on the third page

http://www.advancedhpc.com/data_storage/storage_components/datasheets/LSI_PB_Nytro_MR.pdf


----------



## pashap (Nov 22, 2015)

Oko, 
According documentation "No", but for other LSI controllers has firmware with IT-mode. May be for Nytro MegaRAID there is something similar?


----------

